# Netgear WNA1100 not coming up on FreeBSD9.2-Release



## baskars (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

On my desktop *I* try to get the WiFi up using a Netgear WNA1100 USB adapter but it is not recognised. `ifconfig` is not showing any WLAN interface. But in `usbconfig` cmd o/p [what? -- mod.] *I* see that the device is detected properly. Also *I* see that in the /boot/kernel/ directory the Atheros driver modules are installed properly. I think the driver is not attached to the device but don't know why.  I referred to the bsd FreeBSD handbook and also tried with ndisgen by using the Netgear Windows driver but it crashes on kldload.  Please help. *I* want to work on freebsd FreeBSD but without n/w a network connection it is very difficult to carry forward.

NOTE: I see that in Ubuntu13.04 it works properly with the ath9k_htc driver module.

Logs:

FreeBSD 9.2- RELEASE i386

`usbconfig`

```
ugen0.3: <WNA1100 NETGEAR WNA> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```

In /boot/kernel/:

```
if_auth.ko, if_uath.ko
```

Regards,
Basky


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 14, 2013)

> I think the driver is not attached to the device but don't know why.


You need to load the driver first, but in this case it doesn't matter. The  Netgear WNA1100 has the Atheros AR9002U (AR9271) chipset which is unfortunately not supported and not worked on (see under "Chipsets I won't be working on").

As for ndisgen, only to make sure, have you followed the Handbook exactly? Especially the driver bit width must match the version of FreeBSD (i386/amd64). If the crash persists check dmesg for errors.


----------

